# ISRO to launch first Mars orbiter on 28th October



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2013)

Why was this under wraps and we come to know of it only now? This is huge!



> ISRO on Saturday said the country’s October 28 Mars Orbiter Mission (MOM) was on schedule, dismissing suggestions that NASA may not be in a position to offer it deep space network support following government shutdown in the U.S.
> 
> “There is no delay. We are going ahead with our MOM as scheduled,” Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) spokesperson Deviprasad Karnik told PTI in Bangalore.
> 
> ...



Source : India

Pic gallery : India's First Mars Mission in Pictures (Gallery) | Space.com


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 16, 2013)

Without NASA DSN(Deep Space Network) support,Indian MOM will be at stake.
Total wastage of resources will occur.


----------



## icebags (Oct 16, 2013)

just throwing out an object in dark, withut developing any tracking & communicating systems. its a total gimmick ! *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/102.gif

first nasa carried out their moon analysis via chandrayan, then this. they are outsourcing their deep space probe launching division to india or what ?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2013)

Apparently, NASA is going to back ISRO : NASA reaffirms support to India's Mars Orbiter Mission: ISRO - Sci/Tech - DNA



> NASA has reaffirmed its communications and navigation support to India's Mars Orbiter Mission and stated that the current US government partial shutdown would not affect ISRO's launch schedule.
> 
> India's Mars Orbiter Mission (MOM) spacecraft is scheduled for launch on the afternoon of October 28. The launch window remains open till November 19.
> 
> ...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 17, 2013)

^ At least a news of respite for us.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm waiting for the day when isro starts it's first manned space mission.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I'm waiting for the day when isro starts it's first manned space mission.



I was wondering the same thing too. After an unmanned mission to the moon, they should have followed up with a manned mission instead of another unmanned mission to Mars.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

Friend, manned mission are much<<more<<most *complex* and *costlier* than an unmanned mission.
We may have the Technological knowhow,but...I think we haven't reached that stage at least *economically*.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

Perhaps if corruption was less and the government gave more grants to ISRO....


----------



## lywyre (Oct 18, 2013)

When robots can do the same that astronauts can do, it makes not sense to risk send them into space. A robot may seem expensive, but the cost of living of humans in space, their return back to earth and their safety would cost more than that. And then there are the costs of training prior to the launch and the observation after re-entry.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Perhaps if corruption was less and the government gave more grants to ISRO....


+1 ,for this.
Adding also that Red Tapism,ego(a very bad vice that destroys everything from a very learned person/group of persons),etc...should be made to disappear.

For manned missions, choosing the right Psycho-personality of an individual is an utmost difficult task.

There may be Hon'be (late) Kalpana Chawla,and Sunita Williams of Indian origin...but they have the U.S. environment at their support.
Even our Honurable Hero & son of India(Retd.Wing Commander)Mr. Rakesh Sharma,had a brave ,self disciplined,amicable personality of his own,but he also got much support from the erstwhile U.S.S.R. I mean the environment of U.S.,Russia,European Union,etc. are pretty much advanced than ours,not only in Technology *but the ultimate mind-set of the working atmosphere*.
That we lack very much in India,and it's a shame for us.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

lywyre said:


> When robots can do the same that astronauts can do, it makes not sense to risk send them into space. A robot may seem expensive, but the cost of living of humans in space, their return back to earth and their safety would cost more than that. And then there are the costs of training prior to the launch and the observation after re-entry.



No risk, no reward. Just need a person with the right discipline, qualifications and enthusiasm.



kg11sgbg said:


> +1 ,for this.
> Adding also that Red Tapism,ego(a very bad vice that destroys everything from a very learned person/group of persons),etc...should be made to disappear.
> 
> For manned missions, choosing the right Psycho-personality of an individual is an utmost difficult task.
> ...



This.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Perhaps if corruption was less and the government gave more grants to ISRO....



And where will those grants come from ?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

Taxes.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Taxes.



Like India gets so much.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

If the politicians didn't eat it all, we would have some for something good.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If the politicians didn't eat it all, we would have some for something good.



That is something hypothetical.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

^Public-Private partnership could also come into foray.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Public-Private partnership could also come into foray.



I guess there are more important duties to be done/completed than manned mission. Plus don't forget the technicality involved, which India still lacks. That's secondary issue though.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, they should do such undertakings with Private partnerships, there are a lot of millionaires in India. I hope at least one of them gives ISRO a boost like Richard Branson is doing.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 19, 2013)

^ Yeah, right, and have another shuttle having ads of TATA/RP-SG..... *thats the Indian mindset*

Well, that wouldn't be much of a problem if they really tried to invest....Private involvement would be a good boost.....


----------



## icebags (Oct 19, 2013)

govt doesn't like privates in aviation/aerospace/weapons sectors here, donno why.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 20, 2013)

What the government prefers is that we reverse engineer other people's technology and use it as our own. At least one example I can think of is that the INSAS assault rifle is actually a reverse engineered AK-47 copy.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 20, 2013)

Actually there are few private companies in the aviation sector..i have heard that godrej and L&T regularly make parts for ISRO..
There are many small companies as well who contribute to the aerospace industries..i cannot remember the names but i am very sure about the involvement.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What the government prefers is that we reverse engineer other people's technology and use it as our own. At least one example I can think of is that the INSAS assault rifle is actually a reverse engineered AK-47 copy.



Barring the INSAS rifle..we have not reverse engineered much..much of the reverse engineering is done by the chinese..case in point being making copies of Russian Sukhois and the military turbofans...India has been trying to make the turbo fan engine from scratch(Kaveri)


----------



## icebags (Oct 20, 2013)

making few easy parts don't count. and insas is very bad quality of a copy.

and the mars launch programme has been postponed.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 20, 2013)

icebags said:


> making few easy parts don't count. and insas is very bad quality of a copy.



Agreed but thats a lot better than just copying designs of someone else.That doesn't help at all.It has its limitations.Actually research work take ages.Reverse engineering is a quick fix to problems.Most of these private companies start off from scratch.So they work their way from building small parts to at a later stage the ignition of a launch vehicle.Thats how the likes of godrej are progressing.You cant be expected to start making the rocket if you have no expertise over their basic hardware which are the few easy parts.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 20, 2013)

I hope that this Mars project is a stepping stone to better days for ISRO.


----------



## icebags (Oct 20, 2013)

^ isro still has very limited capability, and may be limited enthusiasm too. they only have 1 launch centre and manage limited payload launches like 2-4 per year ? and our big neighbor does upto 20.

to be exact, they are also aggressive enough to monopolize asian satellite market. they already offering cheap satellite launches to east asian countries, pakistan srilanka and bangladesh. unless govt considers anything seriously, we will always remain back benchers.

and yes, sending manned space mission is a lot more difficult than sending a mars satellite with nasa help. seriously, isro doesnt even have a vehicle to carry the huge payload of a manned cargo.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I hope that this Mars project is a stepping stone to better days for ISRO.



Yes,an optimistic future for India too...


----------

